# Claiming benefits in Ireland



## defino (27 May 2012)

Hi 
I have moved to Ireland from the UK. I moved from the UK having secured a job in Ireland but the company has now gone in liquidation and so has my job offer !
The job offer was one of the main reasons for moving to Ireland and combined with the fact I've always loved the place after many visits over the years before I moved over.
Now I'm here I'm really determined to try make the best of a bad start even thought the job I'd secured has now no longer an option. 
My plan now is try self- employment  using my small amount of saving to try an get a business established. I what to ask if  there is any type of assistance that I could apply for as my earnings to start with will be fairly low I expect. 
Having recently arrived in Ireland from UK I have my PPS number and bank account and residential address etc so would try to prove my 
Habitual residence which I understand to be a requirement
but have not been employed as yet in Ireland for reasons I stated above. All my NI payments are fully up to date before I left the uk (22yrs of contributions) plus I not claimed any benefits before either in Ireland or the uk. 
To be honest I just looking for a helping hand just until I get my business up & running which I'm determined to do what ever it takes. 
All advice welcome 
Thanks if you can help.


----------



## Ann1 (27 May 2012)

Hi defino..welcome to Ireland and AAM

You may qualify for Jobseekers Benefit on your NI contributions in the UK...if you qualify for Jobseekers Benefit you could then look at self employment supports.
This link...
http://www.selfemployedsupports.ie/short_term_enterprise_allowance.en.html


----------



## defino (27 May 2012)

Hi 
Thank you for your reply.
I took a quick look at the link as I was worried that i may already have to have been claiming to qualify for assistance and would have needed to have been on JSA for a certain period. But this doesn't seem the case looking at the info.

They state - 

'The Short-Term Enterprise Allowance (STEA) gives support to people on Jobseeker’s Benefit who are unemployed and want to start their own business.
There is no qualifying period, which means you do not need to have been getting Jobseeker’s Benefit for a certain period of time. However, you will not qualify if you are getting Jobseeker’s Benefit and working part-time.
The Short-Term Enterprise Allowance is paid instead of your Jobseeker’s Benefit for a maximum of 1 year. It ends when your entitlement to Jobseeker's Benefit ends (that is, at either 9 months or 12 months)'


I will definitely make some enquires on the enterprise allowance to find out if I would at all qualify on my previous  UK NI contributions.
Many thanks again


----------



## defino (27 May 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for the link, yes this may present me with a barrier due to me only living in Ireland for a short time. Although my intentions to now remain in Ireland and build a new business/life proving this may be more difficult. I have already purchased my property and don't have a mortgage and do have some savings ( small amount in real terms) to help assist the start up of a small business/self-employed although it would initially be small scale, I'd really like to gets things going using my savings with out the need for any kind of assistance but I'd be silly not to exhaust all options of assistance how ever small to help me get established.


----------



## defino (27 May 2012)

Hi 
Not been claiming JSA in the UK, would UK still accept a claim even though I now reside in ROI ?
Part time extra job/work could be an option worth looking into further as well.

Cheers


----------



## Ann1 (27 May 2012)

Hi defino
I know there is a lot of talk about proving habitual residence in Ireland before you can make a claim for benefits....but have a read of this link and see what you think..
http://www.turn2us.org.uk/information__resources/benefits/migrants/habitual_residence_test_hrt.aspx


----------



## defino (27 May 2012)

Hi
Thanks to both of you for your replies 
Cashier would any JSA paid in Ireland come from Ireland or be paid from UK
I'm unsure how either system works. I will need to do some more research and like you mention contact CA.
Thanks again


----------

